# Is this salary enough?



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I'm a civil engineering graduate from India and i've been offered around 7000 AED + Benifits(Which im not sure of). So i was wondering if this salary would be enough for me. And also can you guess how much allowance i might get for accomadation and Transport? 

Any help would be appriciated

Regards,

Daniel

Edit: This is my first ever job.


----------



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

Some people said if you do cook by yourself, AED 1000 is enough for accomadation and tranportation. But rent could be much higher, does your package include rent?

I may be in Dubai next year, living cost is one of my concerns also.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's your very first job, I guess it's not too bad considering you're Indian, most companies in Dubai would probably try and get away with giving you half of that.


----------



## 45moon (Dec 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If it's your very first job, I guess it's not too bad considering you're Indian, most companies in Dubai would probably try and get away with giving you half of that.


What about a project manager from China?


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If it's your very first job, I guess it's not too bad considering you're Indian, most companies in Dubai would probably try and get away with giving you half of that.


Howmuch do people from western countries usually get then?

The case with being an Indian is different for every individual from India, if you know what i mean. I'm not from the regular bracket of people who move out for jobs. Forgive me for saying that.

So basically i'd like to and i will be treated as 2nd to none. And apparently i'd like to be paid as much or im not moving.
I can make a number of times more than that here but i need experience before i could do something plus i need some exposure and a change of scene.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then I would suggest getting a job there. 

If they will provide all accomodations and transportation (and not do a bait and switch when you get here), then you could live off that but ?? You will not be going out to the clubs with these western expat guys. Some of these people spend 1000 dirhams a night going out on one day on the weekend. It is VERY easy to do. If you do not drink, then it isnt probly as big a deal. Do a search of a recent indian guy who got here and is stuck riding in a bus an hour and a half each way, even having to stay an extra hour and a half past his shift if I remember right.

I would say most western bottom of the barrel people will not come for anything less then ten thousand dirhams starting wages, with everything provided. But, this depends on what western country person you are talking to... Others will not come for less then 15k... then some nothing less then twenty. You should be getting here 1/3 more then you would in your home country, plus have the accomodations, transportation, medical, flights home, education costs, etc provided for.


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Then I would suggest getting a job there.
> 
> If they will provide all accomodations and transportation (and not do a bait and switch when you get here), then you could live off that but ?? You will not be going out to the clubs with these western expat guys. Some of these people spend 1000 dirhams a night going out on one day on the weekend. It is VERY easy to do. If you do not drink, then it isnt probly as big a deal. Do a search of a recent indian guy who got here and is stuck riding in a bus an hour and a half each way, even having to stay an extra hour and a half past his shift if I remember right.
> 
> I would say most western bottom of the barrel people will not come for anything less then ten thousand dirhams starting wages, with everything provided. But, this depends on what western country person you are talking to... Others will not come for less then 15k... then some nothing less then twenty. You should be getting here 1/3 more then you would in your home country, plus have the accomodations, transportation, medical, flights home, education costs, etc provided for.



Hmm. I've been told that jobs are very hard to come by these days with the recession looming on our heads. Yes, i dont drink.
Accomadation( A very good one), food (exotic everyday, perhaps) and part of transportation till i get the licence are provided for free.

Anyway can you tell me with the aforementioned basic salary what will my benefits be? Namely accomadation and trasport cause im going to be adding that to my pocket and ill be glad if it makes it cross the 10000 point.
They say that a person with 0 experience, its hard to give a job that has a higher salary. Lets say the general manager of the MNC company has a few favors from people with whom im well connected


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Daniel111 said:


> Hmm. I've been told that jobs are very hard to come by these days with the recession looming on our heads. Yes, i dont drink.
> Accomadation, food and are equal to free so thats not a point of concern.
> 
> Anyway can you tell me with the aforementioned basic salary what will my benefits be? Namely accomadation and trasport cause im going to be adding that to my pocket and ill be glad if it makes it cross the 10000 point.
> They say that a person with 0 experience, its hard to give a job that has a higher salary. Lets say the general manager of the MNC company has a few favors from people with whom im well connected


You are quite right that jobs are hard to come by these days and for the most part, job security is also a thing of the past. 

Re benefits, you need to direct that query to your employer. Benefits are not standard and they vary from company to company. Your benefits should be very clearly stated in your employment contract. 
You state that you will get accommodation free. What kind of accommodation? Are they talking about a one-bed apartment for yourself or are they talking about sharing a one-bed apartment with five other people?? These are things that you need to clarify before you accept any offer.

If you do not have any experience, then that's a pretty good salary. As other members have stated, your salary will be closely linked to your passport and the sad truth is that, if you carry an Indian passport, you will earn far less than a Western expat.


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You are quite right that jobs are hard to come by these days and for the most part, job security is also a thing of the past.
> 
> Re benefits, you need to direct that query to your employer. Benefits are not standard and they vary from company to company. Your benefits should be very clearly stated in your employment contract.
> You state that you will get accommodation free. What kind of accommodation? Are they talking about a one-bed apartment for yourself or are they talking about sharing a one-bed apartment with five other people?? These are things that you need to clarify before you accept any offer.
> ...


Nah, Its a property leased for 100 years. or something like that. Its a 4 bedroom villa and ill be the only guy who'd have a visiting cook and a driver :|


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Daniel111 said:


> Nah, Its a property leased for 100 years. or something like that. Its a 4 bedroom villa and ill be the only guy who'd have a visiting cook and a driver :|


There is no such thing as 100-year lease here. Leases are typically for one year or the option is to buy a property outright.

If you are provided with accommodation, then you will not receive an extra accommodation allowance and you will not receive an additional transport allowance if you are provided with a driver. 

Who will you be sharing the villa with? Will you have your own room or will you be required to share? These are questions that you need to ask before you get here. There are so many horror stories of people arriving here and find out that they are sharing the so called 4 bed villa with so many other people! And why would you be the only one having a cook and a driver? What about other occupants of the villa? Why would they not get a cook and driver??

I would advise that you ask for a copy of your contract and carefully review the terms and conditions included, particularly your base salary and benefits. Your contract should include your agreed benefits and salary and you should ensure that it reflects your discussions with your employer.

Good luck.


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> There is no such thing as 100-year lease here. Leases are typically for one year or the option is to buy a property outright.
> 
> If you are provided with accommodation, then you will not receive an extra accommodation allowance and you will not receive an additional transport allowance if you are provided with a driver.
> 
> ...


The thing is its a family property. Ill be living alone and the company diesnt have a clue about it.
I have not got the contract yet. Like i said i have people working for me. Err i brag alot i know but forgive me 

By the way, Happy new year!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have eight thousand to spend on just you because you will be living in someone elses accomodations, then you will be fine.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

45moon said:


> Some people said if you do cook by yourself, AED 1000 is enough for accomadation and tranportation.
> 
> this is not true...
> 
> ...


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Daniel111 said:


> Howmuch do people from western countries usually get then?
> 
> The case with being an Indian is different for every individual from India, if you know what i mean. I'm not from the regular bracket of people who move out for jobs. Forgive me for saying that.
> 
> ...


Daniel, This is a very strange place and apparently some (if not, many) employers are of the view that as long as your salary is better than what you earn in your home country, then there is no problem. It really winds me up but sadly thats how it gets done here.

If you want to know whether the salary you are offered, considering your free housing stuff, is what they would pay some one out of Uni from an western market then the answer is probably No.

Now if you like to view this Dubai opportunity from an experience point of view then I'd say give it a shot (Just make sure you dont commit yourself contractually to paying your company back any relocation expense if you do end up leaving in a short time). 

However if I were in your situation, unless the job offers significant career advancement or money is better than what you would do in India, I'd decline.

Good luck!


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you coming with your family?

Does your employer provide accommodation or full reimbursement of accommodation expenses?


If you have children,Do you plan to give your children education here?

Does your employer provide transport arrangements?


How many years of experience you have?

What will you earn in India?


What standard of living do you plan to get here?


Like this many factors are to be taken into account for you to arrive at a decision


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

VADXB said:


> Daniel, This is a very strange place and apparently some (if not, many) employers are of the view that as long as your salary is better than what you earn in your home country, then there is no problem. It really winds me up but sadly thats how it gets done here.
> 
> If you want to know whether the salary you are offered, considering your free housing stuff, is what they would pay some one out of Uni from an western market then the answer is probably No.
> 
> ...


This place is so much better than my country. We have so many issues mainly traffic, roads, rude iritating people and the huge population that is terribly uncivilized. 
Anyway Frankly speaking i have certain plans and certain things that i want to achieve. Well the thing with western people is that well in my opinion, they spend alot on drinking and things like that which atleast i do not. Personally speaking im a guy who hates crowd, noice and loves peace. I have certain hobbies that make me not look for other things that cost everytime.
However, money wise Im 21 years old and Ive never worked in my life.
And im certainly not the kind of guy who loves to have female company (they can even make you sell your kidneys, they have that sweet way about them)
So basically 10,000 Dhs per month which im only guessing at the moment, it can be more or even less is not bad for me with a nice accomadation i dont have to pay for.
THis however Inshallah will only last for sometime. I've been given an idea that i may end up with a doubleK salary in 2 years and perhaps 4 times in 5. I do not like to confirm things before they happen cause we all know nothing goes according to what we plan. Life is just strange that way.
Hmm I love that place mainly for food, beaches and malls. Nevertheless id never like to be treated as 2nd to someone who is right beside me in every aspect.

I'm stubborn enough to start a revolution. Do believe me. In anycase i asure that will not happen. 
Money is a factor that breaks or makes someones life. I get it. Indians are stupid in a way because they always settle for something less than they deserve and that ends up as a benchmark for them. Its not sad that the money is linked to the passport. I mainly believe that money is linked to your ability to pursuade someone how good you are( Although i feel i dont deserve the degree at the moment) but at times i feel well to be honest i have a white skin and lebanesish features and you can barely tell the difference. Oh i really like brown skin though i think the girls are amzingly hot. Anway sorry im blabbering 
I'm not going to work for anything less than what even the president of Americas son would get with his whole military on stand by incase a few dihrams are less than his expectations....Ok thats exagerted
But oh well i think you got my point,.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ravikumar said:


> Are you coming with your family?
> 
> ......
> 
> Like this many factors are to be taken into account for you to arrive at a decision


Ravi... this person did answer quite a number of these questions in the thread.  Try to read the thread when giving advice.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Just my opinion - anyone smell a TROLL?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Daniel111 said:


> THis however Inshallah will only last for sometime. I've been given an idea that i may end up with a doubleK salary in 2 years and perhaps 4 times in 5. I .


And you actually believed them..... ?


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Daniel111 said:


> This place is so much better than my country. We have so many issues mainly traffic, roads, rude iritating people and the huge population that is terribly uncivilized.
> Anyway Frankly speaking i have certain plans and certain things that i want to achieve. Well the thing with western people is that well in my opinion, they spend alot on drinking and things like that which atleast i do not. Personally speaking im a guy who hates crowd, noice and loves peace. I have certain hobbies that make me not look for other things that cost everytime.
> However, money wise Im 21 years old and Ive never worked in my life.
> And im certainly not the kind of guy who loves to have female company (they can even make you sell your kidneys, they have that sweet way about them)
> ...


Daniel, let me add my two cents here. First, I am not Indian but I couldn't help but notice your comparison of India to Dubai. India may have its issues but rest assured that Dubai is not without its own issues which you may not know about. Secondly, in your own country, you do have a modicum of protection; here you have none as you can get deported and blacklisted for things like messing with the wrong person.

Furthermore, if you want my opinion, you are getting a much lower salary than a western expat and that is because of your passport - your "lebanesish white skin" does not matter, let me assure you of that - the documents your employer sees, do. 

Also, location matters; I know of people at entry level who are earning anywhere between 10-18K AED per month and quite a few of them are not western expats but they earn those amounts as they are already here in Dubai as opposed to being outside. A lot of employers when hiring from outside benchmark vs. your existing salary which in the case of a lot of the third world e.g. egypt, pakistan, india, phili etc is peanuts when converted to dollars / dirhams.

As far as the "idea" about double salary in 2 years and 4 times in 5 years is concerned; thats complete and utter nonsense. I would never base a current decision, on compensation that I "might" get 2 years or 4 years down the road.

For the record, yes its a salary you can live on if you have accommodation and rest of the benefits but the its a life style dilution vs. what you can enjoy in half the salary back home. As mentioned by others, there are no 100 year leases and no company hires an exclusive cook/driver/4 bed room villa for someone they are paying only 7K. I would believe it if you were being offered 70K. I would suggest that you get an ironclad understanding of these benefits in writing. Usually, this sort of pitch is made by labor recruiters back home and the 4 bedroom villa turns out to have 50 occupants sharing it with the cook running a salvation army kitchen and the driver ferrying the warm bodies to work 

Lastly, ask yourself a simple question : You have zero work experience and are being hired by a company based abroad.....what for? you have no transferable skills to offer them etc. Simply put, you are a cheap resource for them as opposed to hiring locally or from the west.


----------

